# Help - Non su root following restore



## cpcnw (Mar 19, 2010)

Scenario:

I have two identical hard discs, master and slave. I use Ghost DOS to do a sector
mirror of the live disc onto the slave as abackup / ER strategy.

I then used Norton Ghost DOS to sector restore from the slave.

Problem:

Oddly the only problem following the restore is not being able to 'su root' from my admin user account at the console.

It looks like the process works. There are no error messages but I end up at a user prompt
not a root prompt?

What can I do to check / fix the root account / login ?

Thanks!

ps Assume I will have to go into single user mode to do this?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 19, 2010)

after doing su show output of `$ whoami`


----------



## cpcnw (Mar 19, 2010)

as user.

Wierd.

No error mesages at all.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 19, 2010)

I only used $ to show that this is generic command, I want you to show us output of it when you run it aster you try to su.


----------



## cpcnw (Mar 20, 2010)

```
$ su root
Password: <entered>
Mar 20 00:27:31 rackserver su: admint to root on /dev/ttyv0
$ whoami
admin
$
```


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 20, 2010)

simply run *su*, without *su root*


----------



## cpcnw (Mar 20, 2010)

Same results I'm afraid. Thanks for the replies etc but I think I am gonna bite the bullet and upgrade anyway. The box has been on 6.4 for quite a long time and has serverd very well. Will prolly do a fresh install up to 8.


----------



## jalla (Mar 20, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> after doing su show output of `$ whoami`



Try `id` instead.


----------

